# 3ds Max Dreadnought... legs.



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

So, I've started playing with 3ds Max and I figured that before I try something challenging, like a Reaver or a Warhound, I'd best try something on a slighty smaller scale.

_If_ I can find time between the newborn, my job and the CCIE study, then I will continue with this.

Until then...


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking great ;D


----------

